# Good alternatives for Soundbetter and Fiverr?



## tabulius (Jun 3, 2021)

I've been trying to find and contact singers for my trailer music EP project, but I was surprised how hard it is to find one, who actually responds to the request! If I was on a deadline I would be in trouble, because one has disappeared and hasn't responded for over a week. Others have not bothered to spend few minutes to reply over three days. There was one exception that was great in communicating but her price was over my budget, unfortunately.

So do you use any online portals that seem to have professionals and people with decent communication skills? Sadly I don't have a big budget on this and I'm trying to find a singer for a max of 200-300 euros/dollars. Thanks!


----------



## ffion (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi Tapani 

I'm a vocalist who regularly works on trailer music, I would be happy to discuss projects and pricing. 

Here is my website: https://ffionelisa.com/

All the best,
Ffion


----------



## tabulius (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi Ffion, and thanks for letting me know! At the moment I'm looking for a bit different style of a singer but I'll bookmark your website for future projects.

And that said I found airgigs.com a pretty good resource of talent if anyone is looking for musicians or help.


----------



## ffion (Jun 7, 2021)

tabulius said:


> Hi Ffion, and thanks for letting me know! At the moment I'm looking for a bit different style of a singer but I'll bookmark your website for future projects.
> 
> And that said I found airgigs.com a pretty good resource of talent if anyone is looking for musicians or help.


No worries  I hope you find what you're looking for! Thank you 

Ffion


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 7, 2021)

So far I have booked 1 singer and 3 drummers from fiverr and it has been a good experience. All of them responded in one day and some even delivered a first recording in one day.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jun 8, 2021)

Silke on SoundBetter


I work from my own recording studio and having recorded for many sync pitches with super-tight deadlines, I have developed a very fast turnaround - always guaranteeing quality and care. My studio is equipped with high end preamps, compressors and mics (Chandler, Neve, API, UA, Neumann, Flea)...



soundbetter.com


----------



## Eden Reign (Jul 21, 2021)

I would love to sing on epic and trailer as well, my Soundcloud:




__





Eden Rayne


Listen to Eden Rayne | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com




my sound better:








Eden Rayne on SoundBetter


I sing and produce my own songs. I am new to this site but I am passionate and hardworking and willing to collaborate with other people mostly in epic, soundtrack, trailer, video games or pop, electro, trance, EDM or Hip hop genres , I love every style of music that is uplifting and well...



soundbetter.com


----------



## Electret (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi! Some time ago I found this website while looking for vocalists. It might be what you are looking for.
Link: Vocalizr


----------

